# Verbindung über OPC Scout



## aah13 (9 August 2017)

Hallo ,
Ich will eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Rechner über OPC SCOUT V 10.
Der erst Rechner hat Software von SPS und andere Rechner hat andere Server (BBI.MFCSOPCS),der nicht zu Simatic Net gehört.
Über OPC Scout konnte ich die Schnittstelle hergestellt,obwohil es sichtbat ist .


Kann Jemand von euch mir paar tipp geben?


Danke voraus


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2017)

OPC SCOUT ist nur ein Test Client.
Man kann damit Verbindungen testen und Variabeln browsen bzw. beobachten.



> Ich will eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Rechner


Zum welchen Zweck ?
Willst du Daten zwischen OPC Client Anwendungen austauschen ?
Oder willst du Daten von ein Steuerung weiterleiten von den erste Rechner nach den anderen Rechner ?
Oder ... ?



> Der erst Rechner hat Software von SPS


Du meinst es gibt STEP7 Classic oder STEP7 TIA auf der Rechner.
Damit kann man ein OPC Server einrichten, aber man braucht es nicht unbedingt.
Ein OPC Server muss man separat kaufen und installieren. Das wäre für ein Siemens S7 CPU entweder Simatic Net software oder von Drittanbieter (Deltalogic AG-Link z.B.).


----------



## aah13 (9 August 2017)

Hallo Jesper,

Danke für die Antwort

Mein projekt geht um Steuerungsbioreaktor mit SPS Über OPC Server. ich habe zwei Rechner.Der erst Rechner hat Software von SPS (STEP7 Classic),wo das Programm programmiert werden soll.
Der zweite Rechner hat ein Verbindung über LAN  mit Bioreaktor.

Das Vorgang ist wie das,dass ich im erste Rechner das Programm schriebe und Visualisierung durch Wincc . dann die Visualsierung zu zweite Rechner übertragen .
und mit zweite Rechner direkt zu Server Bioreaktor.

Ich habe überleget,Beim erst Rechner visualsiere ich das Programm durch Wincc dann übertrage die Variablen durch OPC Item Manager zu zweite Rechner,der auch Wincc schon installiert ist.

 ich habe schnitstelle zwischen zwei Rechner über Protokol DCOM hergestellt.Danach habe versucht,die Verbindung durch OPC Scout zu testen,ich meinte die Variablen zu beobachten.
Aber leider hat die Verbindung nicht geklappt. 

Hast andere Idee für die Schnittstelle zwischen STEP7 und Bioreaktor?

Grüße 

aah


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2017)

WinCC v7 kenne ich nicht wirklich. Ich nehme an dass es gibt ein Option um eine WinCC die Variabeln weiter auf eine andere WinCC zu Verfügung zu stellen. Eventuell als OPC Server mit den ander WinCC als OPC Client.

DCOM habe ich nicht verwendet, aber ich habe viele Themen gelesen dass es ist nicht Einfach in gang zu kriegen. Und da es auf COM bassiert ist, ist es sowiso veraltet. OPC UA ist entwickelt u.A. um DCOM abzulösen.

Aber den supereinfache Lösung wäre ein SIMATIC NET LEAN zu kaufen und als OPC Server installieren auf den zweiten PC. Viel einfacher als alle andere Lösungen. Kostet dazu fast nichts.


----------

